# Do I really need this stuff.



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2011)

I have an opportunity to pick up a huge assorment of canning goods. Everything from a victorio strainer, pressure cooker, a boat load of jars and misc canning hardware. Other than the jars for storing juice in from my steamer juicer, do I really have a need the other stuff for making wine from fruit in the future? I don't really want to take it if I don't have a need for it.


----------



## rob (Jun 27, 2011)

sounds to me you already made your mind up. You will get a lot of use out of them


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2011)

Iou have a graden then the steamer cooker will come in handy along with the strainer for making your own pasta sauce and green tomatoes canned.


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2011)

No you don't need that stuff for winemaking. Just take the jars.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking. Even if the price is right, I don't want anything else If I'm not going to use it.

Thanks Julie


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Even if the price is right, I don't want anything else If I'm not going to use it.
> 
> Thanks Julie



yea, I can't picture you canning vegetables.


----------



## almargita (Jun 28, 2011)

Dan:

How big is the pressure cooker & what are they asking for it? I used to can tons of stuff but since the kids are all grown & gone, have limmited it. Just canned 7 pints of hot salsa last week, awating hot peppers to do them. Used to can 100 qts of various types of pickles but that has dropped to only a dozen or so.... Don't know why I would need a pressure cooker now, but you know kids & their toys!!! Always enjoyed canning........

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry Al I told them I didn't want it and they gave it to one of thier kids.


----------



## almargita (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy that someone is able to use the canning stuff. Unfortunately its becoming a lost art as the modern family can't be bothered canning or even growing their own vegetables. They would rather just buy at the supermarket. Nobody has time anymore........ Some would even buy their wine at a store!!!! YUK!!

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Lost art...I agree, BUT it's a lot easier to freeze. I would rather freeze than can food and it tastes better. I the days of the huge family gardens for the most part are fading but I see more and more patio gardens and topsy turvies. Some things just are not worth growing like corn when you can buy it cheap on every street corner. The other stuff is fun though like peppers, cukes, tomato's and zucchinies. I realize not everyone has access to the street corner vendors. For the price of some produce it is just not worth the time and money to grow especially when you end up with 10x more then you can eat.

I just told my wife I do miss our veg. garden watching the potatos, tomato's and peppers growing. Yes things do taste better coming out of your own garden also.


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2011)

You know this will probably be my last year for a garden, I can go to the local farmer and buy it for the same price I pay for the plants and theirs are bigger and better! Our dirt is just not that great for gardening.

Al, the only thing you really need a pressure cooker for is green beans and meat. A lot of the other vegs, like Dan says, can be frozen, actually a lot of them taste better. 

My mother always pressure cooked beef, I do venison. The taste is just out of this world. I am hoping that my daughter-in-law takes up the practice. I know my daughter won't, she is just too career driven at this point in her life.


----------



## Sirs (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh I love my pressure cookers and canner My wife says cooking whole potatoes in them is the only way to cook potatoes now I use them for all kinds of stuff not just meat and greenbeans


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I'll always have some form of a garden. Nothing like fresh tomatoes and peppers. Last year we didn't plant due to about 16 pick up truck loads of dirt from the patiou sitting on the driveway. I missed it so much. We already have cayene peppers and starting to get bell peppers. My habernaro aren't looking to good right now. I have those in a separate pot though so that could be the reason.


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 11, 2011)

Julie said:


> You know this will probably be my last year for a garden, I can go to the local farmer and buy it for the same price I pay for the plants and theirs are bigger and better! QUOTE]
> 
> I had the same issue this year with our cabbage plants. They cost more than buying a cabage at the store.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie (Jul 12, 2011)

I do still can but it is down to just Mike and I, so the canning is on a smaller scale. We have enough farmers around us that I can buy and still can. There really isn't nothing better than pressure canned green beans. 

My idea is to forgo the garden and put in grapes instead.


----------



## reefman (Sep 15, 2011)

I had a very small garden this year, but not enough veggies to can. I had gardens all my life, until about 5 years ago, and just had no time for it anymore. This year I decided to make the time, as it's a theraputic and de-stressing hobby. 
One of my co-workers grows grapes but has not been successful making wine, so we're going to make this year a joint effort.
We have lots of local farms, but not many grow and sell locally.


----------



## roblloyd (Sep 15, 2011)

We tried some veggies a couple years ago. Son (2-3 at the time) always wanted to pick way before they were ready. Green beans and peas are the only thing we grow a few plants now. Everything else gets eaten by woodchucks, deer, and whatever else comes out at night. Neighbors have a large garden but it's got 6' chain link fence around it.
They give us tomatoes that are so good I just eat them like apples or sliced with some balsamic on it.
Maybe when the kids are older and I have time to deal with pest proofing we'll get a garden again.

My other thread is now dead - the mystery grapes are now all gone. Birds ate them all well before they were ripe.


----------

